# Untreated 4x4's ?



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get some untreated 4x4's. Lowe's, and Home Depot only have treated ones. I need some for a project I'm wanting to build.

Thanks for any help !

Bo


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

We got them from Home Depot. I used them to outline and raise a garden just a few months ago. I would give McCoys a call


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

bill said:


> We got them from Home Depot. I used them to outline and raise a garden just a few months ago. I would give McCoys a call


I forgot about McCoy's, I have one close to me. I'll give them a call.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Do they have to be pine? cedar 4x4s are pretty easy to find. You can also join a couple of 2x4's together with nails or screws if it's just structural and not cosmetic.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Have you checked Hill Lumber in Mont Belvieu?


----------



## cozysj (Jan 6, 2012)

I bought 4x4 dug fir at Lowe's in Aransas Pass


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Part Timer said:


> Have you checked Hill Lumber in Mont Belvieu?


I'll check them also...thanks.

I'm building a bed for my Granddaughter, and I need 4x4's for the bed post's. I didn't want to get treated lumber for it if I could help it.

I'm building this bed from Ana White's plan for a "Queen Farmhouse Bed"...

http://ana-white.com/2009/10/farmhouse-bed-save-158100_7467.html


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Gonna be an 'heirloom' for sure, Bo......:cheers:

Hunnert years from now it will probably pop up on Antique Roadshow and be worth a gazillion dollars....


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> Gonna be an 'heirloom' for sure, Bo......:cheers:
> 
> Hunnert years from now it will probably pop up on Antique Roadshow and be worth a gazillion dollars....


Ha..I doubt that but she's excited I'm building her a bed. She's only 3 years old, so it doesn't take much to impress her at this point !


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm building the farmhouse table and could only find treated 4x4, (but i didn't look very hard)...did you find any un treated?


----------

